# Fall and Winter Clothes



## jasper17 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of warm weather so I've spent a lot of time of late plotting out my fall and winter wardrobe - we're talking complete overhaul for work clothes this year - love that! 

With that in mind, I found a few things I don't think I'll be able to live without.  

This is the main one:  Faux Beaver-lined Coat

And these boots to replace my dearly departed ancient Nine Wests that I wore for five crazy winters.

And then these just because they look comfy and warm.

What about you all (and yes, I know it's still summer and still hot out, heh - here's hoping there are some other crazy folks like me out there who get a head start on their shopping now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)?


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 29, 2005)

I know Uggs are uber trendy now, but I want a pair of the camel colored short boots.  I've worn my black ones for years and they're so comfy that I think I really need another pair


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my fav time of year is fall...hmm maybe because my b-day is in it, but actually i think its because I love the clothes! Fall always has such cool clothes and i really love warm colors. I have been shopping for some warmer clothes too..like cute jackets and layering pieces, new jeans, and boots too! oooh im so excited! I can't wait to show off my clothes at school...lol im such a dork


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 30, 2005)

I love fall/winter because I like layering my clothes a lot. I've been stocking up on shirts, camis, and hoodies/track jackets for layering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My latest obsession has been either wearing an extra long tank underneath my shirts or laced tops. I like wearing impratical shoes during the winter (e.g. stilettos when it is quite snowey out) for some reason. And I may just have to get this camo eskimo-like jacket (you know with the hood trimmed with faux fur and all that jazz) that I have been eyeing for the last week.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got myself my tall black Uggs ready for Autumn.  I love my Uggs.  I have worn my cherry red's all through summer too


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2005)

I love when the weather gets cooler and I can pull out all my warm clothes.  I hate summer with the short shorts and tiny tees.  I am so not one of those people.  I wear capris in the summer and that's as short as I get.  It is so cold here today, I dug out my heavy jeans and a warm long sleeved sweater and I am so happy.  I actually love rain because I can dress warm.  I know everyone and their dog has a pair of Uggs, but I still really want a pair.  They just look so warm, and my feet are always freezing cold.  My mom bought me a pair last year for xmas, but they were Airwalks from payless, and they had a funny cut on the toe, and they were too narrow for me.  Of course, by the time I went to exchange them, they were sold out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Maybe this year......


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

The weather is finally getting cooler and i cant wait!! Im so excited to start putting together some of the stuff i got. Right now im really into warm, rich earth colors, textures and layering. 

I just realized that i havent gotten any boots for this year, i have some older ones but i want some suede ones i think. 

And lately ive been slowly turning everything in my life to be more colorful. Instead of beige, tan, black or brown for the fall/winter im getting more rich, warm colors like rusty red, warm orange, even a deep shade of teal. This goes for my makeup too. 

Another thing im gonna do is have those cute lacy/embellished/spaghetti straps shirts under some of the long sleeved button ups & jackets i got. 

Cant wait


----------

